# Sorrel



## dimensionx (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone else ever identified / eaten sorrel? It's pretty tastey and looks like 3 leafed clover.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorrel? Never heard of it. Regional thing?


----------



## M.Bailey (Nov 14, 2008)

Me either. What does it taste like?


----------



## OFG (Oct 23, 2008)

Sure, sorrel is great, its quite tangy, sort of sour, good in a salad, you don't want to eat too much though it'll mess with your digestion and give you the runs.

There is a couple of different kinds _Oxalis acetosella _ or wood sorrel (the kind that looks like clover), and _Rumex acetosa_ or sheep sorrel which looks like a leafy green, both are tart and enjoyable, but don't eat too much.


----------



## Ernie V (Nov 14, 2008)

Where can you find sorrel? Is it around down South?


----------



## OFG (Oct 23, 2008)

That I couldn't tell you, we have plenty up here in the pacific northwest.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

yes we have sorrel down here in the south  In fact we had some in our salad this evening


----------

